# How is this enclosure for ghosts?



## PlayingMantis (Nov 18, 2013)

I created two enclosures for my two ghosts. I've been checking other threads for inspiration. What do you suppose? I put a bottle cap with some wet paper towels for moisture. The top is covered with tulle, and I glued only half of it to the rim of the cup. The other half can open like a flap so I can add food and reach in to clean. One issue is that the fruit flies can crawl thru the holes in the tulle. I don't know....probably need an extra layer or a better "screen."

Any suggestions are welcome!

http://www.flickr.com/x/t/0092009/photos/[email protected]/10918719775/

http://www.flickr.com/x/t/0097009/photos/[email protected]/10930598113/


----------



## HungryGhost (Nov 18, 2013)

That set up looks like the mantids could could escape along with the fruit flies. The top needs to be secure, maybe a rubber band around the top?


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2013)

In addition to the first comment I would say get rid of the stick running from top to bottom. It is just inviting disaster if the mantis molts to close to the ground. Leave the other stick running horizontal though. That cage will probably only be good for one molt or maybe two. Get rid of the bottle cap with the stuff in it. It isn't needed. Mist it lightly daily and get the paper towel slightly damp.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Nov 18, 2013)

also a low heat glue gun and 4.5 inch vented insect lids really help to make quick cheap and safe mantis homes


----------



## PlayingMantis (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks all for the tips. I haven't had a chance to get any "fancier" lids so I am still using the tulle and rubber bands. I removed the diagonal sticks and the bottle caps . At first I was afraid my ghosts wouldn't be able to climb up the sides of the cup, but apparently they are able to with no issue, and they enjoy hanging upside down. I guess this will do for now. I will keep on looking for better enclosures for the future, when they get bigger.


----------

